# Stinky lab mix solution?



## RiRo (Jun 23, 2015)

Ok, these will probably be silly questions but I thought I'd go ahead and ask. When we adopted our girl, which I think we all decided is a gsd/lab, I picked her up from the groomer and she smelled great and was super soft and fluffy. That was several weeks ago and she still doesn't smell too bad. Mostly noticeable with her bedding. Now our boy on the other hand... He stinks so bad! When he came to us several weeks ago he hadn't had a bath and his smell was so strong it gave me a headache. We weren't sure if he might have fleas so use dish soap (last minute and had it on hand) to try to take care of both issues. Still no sign of fleas, thank goodness! But the smell is coming back and still really strong. Could it be from the old food? If so, how long should it take no make a noticeable difference? He's been eating Fromm gold for the past two weeks. The vet said she didn't think he was too strong but he had a bath a few days before seeing her. I give him lots of love but then it feels like there's a lot of oil on my hands, so that coupled with my allergies and bringing my hands to my face to wipe my eyes, etc makes it even more noticeable. 

Question is- how often can I give him a bath? Anyone recommend a great shampoo and conditioner? I'm ok with spending more for a quality product and would prefer to use something natural if that's an option. How often should I trim his nails? And lastly, what is a cutting brush? Is it like when your hair stylist uses special scissors to thin out sections of hair? I want him to have a nice soft coat like she does and don't want to break off the hair. Best way I could describe his smell is very musky. Oh, and he was eating grain free Victor before he came to us. 

Thanks in advance! : )


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Hopefully someone will be able to chime in with answers regarding the food and brush, although I would recommend against using a furminator, if that's what you mean by cutting brush, as it can damage their outer coat. For the bathing, if you use a quality shampoo and make sure to thoroughly rinse all of it out, you can bathe him as often as you like. I used to be a dog bather at a grooming shop, and we had some dogs come in for a bath and brush every week, with no negative effects to their coat.


----------



## Boleyn (Aug 25, 2008)

Some breeds and mixes are just more oily than others (Labs, some Goldens, etc) and that can make them stinky. In my grooming shop I've had great success using a vinegar rinse after shampooing. You mix 1 part white vinegar with 8 parts water, pour it over the dog and let it sit several minutes. It will help reduce residue and bacteria. I then rinse, although some people say not to rinse. The vinegar-pickle smell does dissipate quickly, I promise! There is a shampoo I love for dogs with that funky smell - Natures Specialties Smelly Pet. They have a Smelly Pet spray you work into the dog's coat before bathing, too. Their Almond Crisp shampoo is another good one (for greasy dogs), and the Neem is fantastic for fungus/yeast issues and the resulting smell. I buy it in gallons at grooming trade shows, but I believe Amazon carried the smaller retail-sized bottles. And I think a weekly bath is fine, just watch for any dry flaky skin that would tell you otherwise. Good luck!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Do his anal sacs get full? If so he may have that stink because he licks the irritated area and gets it all over his fur and probably his breath is nasty as well. Sassy's problem mostly went away when she got freshly cooked food, apparently something about all the many kibbles I tried bothered her. I do think it is a symptom of an allergy. Both foods you mention are good quality, perhaps try a limited ingredient kibble with different protein and starch sources from the foods you know he has had next time you need food for him. You'll need to go through a couple bags before you know it is helping. I noticed Sassy's sacs weren't bothering her after 6 months or so. Could be I was slow but the improvement didn't happen in a couple weeks.

If a cutting brush is a furminator then it is for pulling out old undercoat. Since it has sharpened edges inside the notches if overused it will cut coat. Sassy's short dense double coat responded well to the furminator, she was super shiny and soft when we used it. Simple brushing pulls undercoat as well. Shedding rakes and even flea combs are good for pulling out old coat and much cheaper than furminators.

I haven't ever tossed a bottle of dog shampoo, they all work just fine. in 22 years of having dogs I have never bought the same shampoo more than once, possibly I haven't found THE shampoo yet though. I go through the display and pick the one that smells best to me that day! Diluting it helps you get the shampoo all over the dog so you know all bits are clean. Rinse and rinse again. Any shampoo left in the coat is a disaster, dog will be horribly itchy and need to be bathed again. I prefer to bathe dogs 1-2x a month as Max and Ginger have feathered legs and tail that look better clean and Sassy shed in the house less if she was given frequent baths and walked dry while brushing to remove all that hair. Many dogs never need bathing, coats look better and they don't stink but I feel an allergic dog is better off getting allergens out of the coat quite often.

Trim nails? I use a dremel to grind them down so can use as often as I like. Usually people clip nails every 2-4 weeks. One tries to keep the nails from clicking when walking but this depends on the dog's feet. Sassy's nails always clicked, Max's rarely did and they looked the same to me! If nails are getting pointy clipping the tips so nails are blunt is a good start. Ginger came here with nails as sharp as a cat's!

If your good care is helping his issues then it likely will take several months to resolve the stink and the oily coat. Sassy and Max got the same food and grooming but Max never smelled bad and his fur was water absorbent rather than oily, different dogs sure can have different coats.


----------



## RiRo (Jun 23, 2015)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Hopefully someone will be able to chime in with answers regarding the food and brush, although I would recommend against using a furminator, if that's what you mean by cutting brush, as it can damage their outer coat. For the bathing, if you use a quality shampoo and make sure to thoroughly rinse all of it out, you can bathe him as often as you like. I used to be a dog bather at a grooming shop, and we had some dogs come in for a bath and brush every week, with no negative effects to their coat.


I imagined a furminator being like a Flobee. Lol. I'm glad I googled it though because it looks like that is exactly what they sent with him. It's yellow and doesn't have the brand on the top but is heavy and looks just like the yellow furminator, guessing it's a knock off. I hadn't inspected it very close until just now, just a glance in the bag which was mostly natural treats and a pair of Oster nail trimmers. Anyways, sure enough when I put my nail in one of the tines it cut it. This feels like such a duh moment. Also explains why when I showed the groomer his pictures, he was coming to us the next day, she asked if he had been trimmed. I was thinking his coat was very rough, guess that explains that. Thanks for the advice! : )


----------



## RiRo (Jun 23, 2015)

Boleyn said:


> Some breeds and mixes are just more oily than others (Labs, some Goldens, etc) and that can make them stinky. In my grooming shop I've had great success using a vinegar rinse after shampooing. You mix 1 part white vinegar with 8 parts water, pour it over the dog and let it sit several minutes. It will help reduce residue and bacteria. I then rinse, although some people say not to rinse. The vinegar-pickle smell does dissipate quickly, I promise! There is a shampoo I love for dogs with that funky smell - Natures Specialties Smelly Pet. They have a Smelly Pet spray you work into the dog's coat before bathing, too. Their Almond Crisp shampoo is another good one (for greasy dogs), and the Neem is fantastic for fungus/yeast issues and the resulting smell. I buy it in gallons at grooming trade shows, but I believe Amazon carried the smaller retail-sized bottles. And I think a weekly bath is fine, just watch for any dry flaky skin that would tell you otherwise. Good luck!


Interesting! Part of the reason I'm being so fussy over their coats is because my dad owns a salon, so I feel like they need to have great 'hair'. Lol. My dad has actually used vinegar to chelate product buildup on my hair my while growing up and I've continued to do it, and you're right the smell doesn't stick around too long plus it makes the hair so soft! Just made a note of your recommendations. Thank you! : )


----------



## RiRo (Jun 23, 2015)

Kathyy said:


> Do his anal sacs get full? If so he may have that stink because he licks the irritated area and gets it all over his fur and probably his breath is nasty as well. Sassy's problem mostly went away when she got freshly cooked food, apparently something about all the many kibbles I tried bothered her. I do think it is a symptom of an allergy. Both foods you mention are good quality, perhaps try a limited ingredient kibble with different protein and starch sources from the foods you know he has had next time you need food for him. You'll need to go through a couple bags before you know it is helping. I noticed Sassy's sacs weren't bothering her after 6 months or so. Could be I was slow but the improvement didn't happen in a couple weeks.
> 
> If a cutting brush is a furminator then it is for pulling out old undercoat. Since it has sharpened edges inside the notches if overused it will cut coat. Sassy's short dense double coat responded well to the furminator, she was super shiny and soft when we used it. Simple brushing pulls undercoat as well. Shedding rakes and even flea combs are good for pulling out old coat and much cheaper than furminators.
> 
> ...


Newbie here. Not sure if they are or not but it sounds like they could be full. He does lick at his bottom several times a day but his stool sample came back clear so it ruled out that possibility. His breath does stink even though his teeth are really clean. I made sure to specifically ask the vet about his teeth and she said they look great. And I have kind of noticed that she was starting to smell a little like him but only after they play and bite each others ears, face, neck. It very well could be the sacs, but I think I'll leave that up to a professional. Do groomers do that or do I need to take him to the vet? 

Turns out he did come with what appears to be a knock off furminator. Thinking his previous owner used it to give him a mohawk to match his. For now I think I'll be more comfortable using a shedding rake (just googled it) or just a brush. 

As far as shampoo goes, I hear ya... Smell sells. : ) I'm going to starts with Boleyn's recommendations and also find out what the groomer used on our girl because it left her smelling great and super soft. Guess I'll just continue using different products after that, we'll see. And I understand what you mean by diluting it because when we first started to bathe him I couldn't get the soap to suds up and all of the water just rolled right off of him because of all the oil. Washed him twice and then rinsed and rinsed and rinsed. Going to set up an appointment with the groomer for both of them soon. It was a huge mess trying to bathe him. Hoping that maybe he can get used to the pros doing it and then I can try again without it being such an ordeal. 

A dremel as in just a regular found in the garage dremel? I'll have to google and YouTube that to see if we have the right attachment. The vet just trimmed his nails a couple of weeks ago but I have noticed that he has started clicking on the floor in the past couple of days. His are pink but hers are black and I really don't want to accidentally cut too far and hurt them. 

Thanks for your recommendations. I'll try these for a while and I guess time will tell if this works for us. Until then I'll keep the candle shop in business! : D


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I never heard of anal scent glads until I had a big lab with big scent gland problems. 

A dog with scent gland problems might scoot around on his bum and make the carpet smell a bit like a skunk just strolled through the house. It wouldn't show up as a problem in a stool sample, but a vet or tech can tell if the scent glands are full or impacted. They might show you how to drain them yourself and, if you have a Hazmat suit, you might consider it. 

A Lab (and most other dogs) will enjoy rolling in gross stuff. Mine once found a rotted carp that someone had considerately left on a river bank for him to find. On a foul smell scale of 1-10, this was an easy ten and, since bathing him was a lot like washing a truck while it's in gear, it was a very long night.


----------



## RiRo (Jun 23, 2015)

RonE said:


> I never heard of anal scent glads until I had a big lab with big scent gland problems.
> 
> A dog with scent gland problems might scoot around on his bum and make the carpet smell a bit like a skunk just strolled through the house. It wouldn't show up as a problem in a stool sample, but a vet or tech can tell if the scent glands are full or impacted. They might show you how to drain them yourself and, if you have a Hazmat suit, you might consider it.
> 
> A Lab (and most other dogs) will enjoy rolling in gross stuff. Mine once found a rotted carp that someone had considerately left on a river bank for him to find. On a foul smell scale of 1-10, this was an easy ten and, since bathing him was a lot like washing a truck while it's in gear, it was a very long night.


LOL!!! Oh man, I needed that laugh! : D

He could easily be described as skunky but hasn't found anything dead to roll around in, she has, but he hasn't. Looked out the window and thought it was so cute seeing her roll in the grass until I saw her toss up what looked like a rope. It wasn't a rope, it was a small non venomous snake you find in the flower beds sometimes. Going to have to keep an eye on her for sure. 

As funny as it would be I'd rather not see a big dog make skid marks on the floor. Lol! Luckily we only have carpet in the bedrooms which are off limits too them so cleanup wouldn't be as bad but still. Yuck! The vet tech didn't get anywhere near his rearend, in fact she seemed relieved when the vet told her to get a stool sample and she gladly said "oh, they brought one!" Maybe she knew, but I don't blame her. And we're fresh out of hazmat suits so I guess it's back to the vet we go and we'll have them bathe him too. During bath time he channels his best Silver from the Lone Ranger. Hi-Yo Silver! Away!


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

I've owned a dozen or so Labs. I'm the sort of owner who lets the dogs sleep in the bed. May be that my nose is defective, but by-in-large they haven't been odoriferous. The one exception was a girl who, in her older years, developed a skin problem seborrhea. She really, truly smelled bad. I can't remember what the neutralizing solution was -- it was 30 years ago -- but there was a chemical solution. 

Bottom line is that to correct the problem, you need to find the cause. Labs, in my experience, do not stink unless they roll in something choice or encounter a striped critter. 

http://www.vcahospitals.com/main/pet-health-information/article/animal-health/seborrhea-in-dogs/900


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I find labs smelly, one of the reasons I won't have them (there are others, I just don't like the lab temperament). The oil that protects their coat leaves them "doggier" than some other breeds. Of course my son's bulldog smelled, particularly in summer. My husky mix doesn't smell, she could go all year without a bath and never smell. She doesn't really get dirty either (dirt repelling coat). She has to get into mud or something really nasty to need a bath. My collie mix is sort of in between. If he goes outside when it is hot he comes back "doggie" smelling but just in general he doesn't really have much odor and he isn't a dirty dog. 

We did have issue with Magic smelling when she first moved in. Her breath more than anything and her teeth were good. After a couple of months on good food (vs whatever her previous family and the shelter fed her) she is all cleared up. She has dog breath but it isn't knock you down gross. She isn't a stinky dog either but licking herself caused her whole body to smell. I would say if he is licking his bottom a lot have the vet check anal glands just to be safe (a groomer can do it as well, I have a little dog that is prone to anal gland issues). 

I usually just buy Earthbath (I like the eucalyptus mint and the hypoallergenic options) or Mane and Tail for my dogs. Seems to keep everyone smelling reasonably good. I don't wash any of my dogs frequently, they don't need it. Freyja is only probably 3 times a year, Lad is most often at once a month. I do agree once a week is fine if you are making sure to use good shampoo and get it all back out. I have also used just vinegar water and rubbed a dog down with coconut oil before.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

Remaru said:


> I find labs smelly, one of the reasons I won't have them (there are others, I just don't like the lab temperament).


Labs are not supposed to have oily coats and they shouldn't stink. If your lab is truly stinky, and hasn't just rolled in something or met a skunk, see a vet . . . or a veterinary dermatologist. Can you imagine a stinky dog finding a place in the homes of the landed gentry of 1900-1950 UK? (eg Downton Abbey). Would Guide Dogs curse their sight impaired people with years of dog stink?

How often you bathe depends on a lot of factors. As for grooming . . . a good undercoat rake will take out the dead hairs that*pile up in the undercoat. Mine love it. It may also help smell problems if the problem is matted undercoat that is starting to become an ecosystem. Raking out the undercoat will also make your dog more comfortable in summer temperatures and reduce shedding.


----------



## RiRo (Jun 23, 2015)

I just let them in from running around outside for a while and either just him or both of them smelled like stinky lake water which to me smelled different than them being wet from all the flooding we have been getting in the past few weeks. Don't get me wrong, I love going to the lake but it's a smell I've smelled on other peoples dogs after they hop in the water. I do have a very sensitive nose but I've also watched several friends dogs at my house and theirs and this is definitely stronger. I'm definitely going to take him to the vet next week. 

Sandgrubber-
Thanks for that link, will mention that skin condition to the vet. He is realllly oily, but I don't see any dandruff or red skin. We'll see what the vet says. Will get an undercoat rake tomorrow and see if that helps. He is shedding quite a bit, in fact they're both shedding so much I have to vacuum up fur balls every other day. Thanks for your advice! : )

Remaru-
Hopefully the vet will be able to help solve the stinky mystery. I just made a note of the Earthbath, mane and tail, vinegar, and coconut oil. Really hoping he doesn't need a bath once a week, he's a handful! Thanks for your recommendations! : )


----------



## RiRo (Jun 23, 2015)

Well, it's been a busy past several days around here and I'm just now able to post an update. A friend needed someone to watch his dogs last minute since the other person fell through. No big deal since I'd watched one of them before. Turns out watching them was a great learning experience. It was nice seeing the contrast between how well his dogs behave, one is a 3 yr old heeler mix and the other a 10 yr old gsd, compared to my crazy puppies. 

Ok. So, the five things I learned... 1- our boy is definitely stinky in comparison to his dogs. I was able to lay on the couch with them and barely smell them. 2- I shouldn't have laughed at RonE because I got to experience the same exact problem with his young heeler. Some lovely person decided to generously throw over their patio what I can only imagine was fish, which sat out for who knows how long in the Texas heat. I say imagine because I was going only off of smell. Which brings me to number 3- just because you can't see something on the ground doesn't mean there isn't anything there. She was way too interested and I shouldn't have let her roll around. Lesson learned. And better learned with her than either of my two because she was angel for her baths. Two baths and still couldn't get all of the stink out. Yuck! And finally number 5- I think our stinky lab does indeed have full sacs. Looked out the window and saw him scoot his rear end about 3 ft across the lawn. Better out there than in here. So, we have an appointment with the vet for Friday.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Some dogs, before they roll in something unimaginably stinky,will display a distinctive shoulder dip that gives you a .5 second warning. If you don't blink and your dog has 100% fail-safe recall, you can sometimes prevent a big problem. 

When my lab rolled in the carp, I blew my whistle which was 99.9% reliable. He glanced at me in mid-roll and pretty much said, "I'm nearly done here. Be with you in a minute." It was already way too late anyway. 

I had him for ten years and this was one of about 3 Very Bad Things he ever did, so I'm thinking he just couldn't help himself. Rotten fish is Canine Crack.


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

RiRo said:


> Yuck! And finally number 5- I think our stinky lab does indeed have full sacs. Looked out the window and saw him scoot his rear end about 3 ft across the lawn. Better out there than in here. So, we have an appointment with the vet for Friday.


Once upon a time, my dear darling dog began to stink to high heaven. Fishy. So I, being her dutiful guardian, smelled her butt. It was indeed the culprit, and I in my naiveté decided to express those sacs by myself. Well, with my roommate's eventual help, but mostly solo. 

I watched how-to videos, slapped on gloves and a mask, grabbed a roll of paper towels and some puppy pads, and shut us in the bathroom.

Not one thing could have prepared me for the hell that was awaiting me. It got on my face and arms. It got on my clothes. It got on the floor, missing the pads. I could've DIED, and I'm sure my pup wasn't having fun either. I had to disrobe and shower immediately and my roommate was left with the cleanup as I was on the verge of hurling. I vowed I'd leave it to somebody who is NOT ME to take care of it next time (which hasn't occurred yet). It's worth the money, to me.


----------



## RiRo (Jun 23, 2015)

RonE said:


> Some dogs, before they roll in something unimaginably stinky,will display a distinctive shoulder dip that gives you a .5 second warning. If you don't blink and your dog has 100% fail-safe recall, you can sometimes prevent a big problem.
> 
> When my lab rolled in the carp, I blew my whistle which was 99.9% reliable. He glanced at me in mid-roll and pretty much said, "I'm nearly done here. Be with you in a minute." It was already way too late anyway.
> 
> I had him for ten years and this was one of about 3 Very Bad Things he ever did, so I'm thinking he just couldn't help himself. Rotten fish is Canine Crack.


Well, the embarrassing thing is that she was on a leash and I could have easily prevented it if I had known what was happening. The night before she rolled around on the clean rug in the lobby and I thought it was cute, I no longer think it's cute, and since I didn't see anything on the ground it didn't occur to me at all that I could have been letting her waller in such filth that just would not wash out. Of course as soon as we got back inside she managed to, in one swift motion, jump on the bed and burrow under the sheets. Must have used 1/4 cup of dawn which helped but I could still smell it 3 days later. Between her rolling in fish mess and his sac problems... Ugh... I hope I don't have to smell that again for a verrrry long time. I'm avoiding the fall lake turnover like the plague. 

So funny that he was like "hey, I'm busy here" lol. On a good day our pups have a 50% recall. This has become one of the biggest things we will work on because I am very motivated to neverrrrr smell that again plus I don't want them to get hurt for not listening to me.


----------



## RiRo (Jun 23, 2015)

notgaga said:


> Once upon a time, my dear darling dog began to stink to high heaven. Fishy. So I, being her dutiful guardian, smelled her butt. It was indeed the culprit, and I in my naiveté decided to express those sacs by myself. Well, with my roommate's eventual help, but mostly solo.
> 
> I watched how-to videos, slapped on gloves and a mask, grabbed a roll of paper towels and some puppy pads, and shut us in the bathroom.
> 
> Not one thing could have prepared me for the hell that was awaiting me. It got on my face and arms. It got on my clothes. It got on the floor, missing the pads. I could've DIED, and I'm sure my pup wasn't having fun either. I had to disrobe and shower immediately and my roommate was left with the cleanup as I was on the verge of hurling. I vowed I'd leave it to somebody who is NOT ME to take care of it next time (which hasn't occurred yet). It's worth the money, to me.


LOL!!! I'm so glad you shared your story because I'm a do-it-yourselfer and almost canceled our appointment. After watching several videos I thought to myself, "it can't be THAT hard or THAT bad". So glad I didn't because I can totally see that happening to me, which would be my worst nightmare since I have such a sensitive nose. Yuck yuck yuck! I've smelled enough nastiness in the past week. 

Plus, I'm concerned about his oily coat because I'm still not sure what normal is with a lab. My husband and his friend tried to convince me that his was just a typical stinky dog smell but my past experience with friends and families dogs told me that wasn't correct. Then the scooting validated my concern. So even though I really want to bathe him before going to the vet, I'm not going to because I want her to see what's going on with him. Being a newbie plus him only being with us for a month and not being able to get a clear history on him...just thought we should go ahead and keep the appointment. 

Looking forward to getting this resolved so I can love on him more and so he won't smell like he's been in the bog of eternal stench.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

Here's someone with a similar problem getting answers:
http://allaboutlabradors.blogspot.com/2009/04/my-labrador-retrievers-coat-stinks-part.html


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow, Sassy's anal sacs were never as bad as that! She was apparently really bothered by any build up so it usually didn't get very bad before she started that horrible lapping and scooting. I learned how to bathe the dogs outside using a hose adapter to the kitchen faucet and would check her rear end then. The stuff didn't stick if everything was wet. I prefer to leash dogs that might object to whatever indignity is coming up, a small room gives them too much leeway. Your vet visit should have picked up that the sacs were irritated or full, my vets always check them. 

Would investing in a dog blower help? After swimming if any moisture stays in the coat microbes can colonize which isn't good for the dog and is likely to smell. A clean wet dry vac in reverse is a pretty good way to blow a dog dry. As a big bonus blowing a dog dry removes loads of old dead fur gently and thoroughly. It takes a lot of water to get a lab wet and a lot of work to get that same dog dry again.


----------



## RiRo (Jun 23, 2015)

sandgrubber said:


> Here's someone with a similar problem getting answers:
> http://allaboutlabradors.blogspot.com/2009/04/my-labrador-retrievers-coat-stinks-part.html


Fantastic info! Thank you so much for sharing! : ) I mentioned to the vet that he paws at his ear in the morning but she said they were really clean and that pawing at them might be part of his waking up routine. As far as the oily coat concern, I mentioned it it the vet tech but he didn't seem too concerned about it, and when I mentioned the smell to him he just said that he's smelled a lot worse. The vet checked his skin in a few places but didn't find see anything of concern. 




Kathyy said:


> Wow, Sassy's anal sacs were never as bad as that! She was apparently really bothered by any build up so it usually didn't get very bad before she started that horrible lapping and scooting. I learned how to bathe the dogs outside using a hose adapter to the kitchen faucet and would check her rear end then. The stuff didn't stick if everything was wet. I prefer to leash dogs that might object to whatever indignity is coming up, a small room gives them too much leeway. Your vet visit should have picked up that the sacs were irritated or full, my vets always check them.
> 
> Would investing in a dog blower help? After swimming if any moisture stays in the coat microbes can colonize which isn't good for the dog and is likely to smell. A clean wet dry vac in reverse is a pretty good way to blow a dog dry. As a big bonus blowing a dog dry removes loads of old dead fur gently and thoroughly. It takes a lot of water to get a lab wet and a lot of work to get that same dog dry again.


The culprit of the stink... His sacs were full. She (same office different vet) said we will need to check them again in 4-6 weeks. Crossing my fingers that this won't be an ongoing issue. Other than his sacs she said he was nice and lean and strong and healthy. The only time we've bathed him was outside and it was such a big deal that I wouldn't even consider trying the bathtub, not yet anyways. 

I've considered getting a blow dryer for them. Do you have a recommendation? The one time we did bathe them I used towels and a floor fan, but next time I'm brave enough to try again I'll use the shop vac. 

Sheesh. So much to learn! Thank you all for your help! 

Have a happy and safe weekend everyone! : )


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

RiRo said:


> LOL!!! I'm so glad you shared your story because I'm a do-it-yourselfer and almost canceled our appointment. After watching several videos I thought to myself, "it can't be THAT hard or THAT bad". So glad I didn't because I can totally see that happening to me, which would be my worst nightmare since I have such a sensitive nose. Yuck yuck yuck! I've smelled enough nastiness in the past week.
> 
> Plus, I'm concerned about his oily coat because I'm still not sure what normal is with a lab. My husband and his friend tried to convince me that his was just a typical stinky dog smell but my past experience with friends and families dogs told me that wasn't correct. Then the scooting validated my concern. So even though I really want to bathe him before going to the vet, I'm not going to because I want her to see what's going on with him. Being a newbie plus him only being with us for a month and not being able to get a clear history on him...just thought we should go ahead and keep the appointment.
> 
> Looking forward to getting this resolved so I can love on him more and so he won't smell like he's been in the bog of eternal stench.


Yeah I definitely didn't think it would be that bad. I thought it would just come out in an orderly fashion onto the pads and paper towels and not project all over creation. My roommate told me that she gets her dog's done at the groomer (vet's? I can't remember as it's been over a year) because it's relatively cheap and much less traumatic for her, lol.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

notgaga said:


> Yeah I definitely didn't think it would be that bad. I thought it would just come out in an orderly fashion onto the pads and paper towels and not project all over creation. My roommate told me that she gets her dog's done at the groomer (vet's? I can't remember as it's been over a year) because it's relatively cheap and much less traumatic for her, lol.


Many groomers do it free as part of the grooming package. I guess that is one of the benefits of owning a dog that needs groomed, you don't have to worry about anal glands as much. I've actually never really had an issue with my large dogs, they all seem to "clean out" on their own during their "normal business". It is always the smaller dogs who wind up with issues. I think Lenore needs to go in to have hers checked. She doesn't smell but she is itchy, best to just get it taken care of.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

In the interests of clarity, could I suggest the thread title be amended to "Stinky dog solution"? The dog in question is thought to be a Lab / GSD, but a lot of supposed Lab X's don't have any Lab in them. The end diagnosis is an anal sac problem, which is not in any way a Lab specific problem. As a Lab person, I have no problem with people accusing Labs of being mouthy and sometimes destructive pups and prone to obesity. But accusing the breed of being stinky is not justified.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I find it strange that you attack other breeds but want some one to change their thread title because it may make people think something negative about your chosen breed. Having been around plenty of labs and having spent a good bit of time on service dog forums (because I need a service dog and am in the process of training one) the topic of lab smell is a pretty common one. Most service dog handlers wash their dogs weekly and use water free bath products and sprays every time they go out, complaints about smell and shedding are still pretty common discussion topics. Some breeds have more dog odor than others, doesn't make them bad dogs. My collie mix has more dog odor than my husky mix.


----------



## RiRo (Jun 23, 2015)

Notgaga- sounds like it was well worth the $15 to avoid a traumatic situation. Lol

Remaru- I've been wanting to take him to the groomer but wasn't able to because he didn't have his rabies yet. We've only had him for about a month and a half and he got sick shortly after coming to live with us so we had to hold off on vaccinations. Since we were already at the vets office I just had them go ahead and take care of it there, but will probably have the groomer do it in the future if necessary and as long as things seem normal. Also, ty. : )

Sandgrubber- yes, I did mention our female gsd/lab but only as a reference to the stinky dog in question, which is our male yellow lab mix. Here is a partial quote from my initial post.



RiRo said:


> When we adopted our girl, which I think we all decided is a gsd/lab, I picked her up from the groomer and she smelled great and was super soft and fluffy. That was several weeks ago and she still doesn't smell too bad. Mostly noticeable with her bedding. Now our boy on the other hand... He stinks so bad! When he came to us several weeks ago he hadn't had a bath and his smell was so strong it gave me a headache.


I was fairly sure he was mostly lab but also something else so I asked the df community what they thought with my "lab mix. Part pit?" post since I'm new to the dog world. Sometimes when he smiles really big I see a little pit in him... which I was informed on here can describe several breeds. The vet, family, friends, and the df community all lean more towards mostly lab. So far only a few people and myself see some pit. I've posted several pictures if you, or anyone else, would like to weigh in on his breed. He is a super sweet fella but had a rough start at life with really bad abuse and neglect to the point that he's kind of mopey most of the time but is warming up to us and absolutely loves his sister. I'm sorry that you took offense to my post but I am doing everything I can to make sure he is happy and healthy.

Edit- I would post links to the other threads but I'm not sure if I have permission to do that... I believe you can find them on the second page of the dog pictures forum.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I would definitely say it is worth it to have the vet do it. I usually prefer to groom my own dogs when possible just because I don't usually have dogs that need professional grooming but they do always smell better/longer when done by a professional. It is also really nice in the winter months to not have to deal with logistics. We have "dog wash" places where you can take your dog and wash them yourself in the big tubs (up off the ground so it doesn't hurt my back) and use the big dryers to blow out their coat. 

You can link your other posts and pictures.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

RiRo said:


> Notgaga- sounds like it was well worth the $15 to avoid a traumatic situation. Lol
> 
> Sandgrubber- yes, I did mention our female gsd/lab but only as a reference to the stinky dog in question, which is our male yellow lab mix. Here is a partial quote from my initial post.
> 
> ...


Sorry . . . I read wrong. I do not play the "what breed is this" game because (1) For the most part, I don't think it matters. A good dog is a good dog. A dog with problems is a dog with problems -- and may be a good dog despite the problems. Sure, some problems are breed linked and a sense of breed gives you a sense of what to look out for:e.g., if you have a molasser X with the expected physique, it's good to be on the alert for bloat. (2) mix-breed identification is inexact and often dead wrong. See the GSD, pit and Lab ID posters at: http://www.nationalcanineresearchcouncil.com/publications/ncrc-publications/ . I sympathize with the pit community for getting tired of having attacks blamed on pit bulls when the dog was a mixed breed and it's not clear that there is any pit in the attacking dog. I, likewise, get tired of the assumed Lab fraction being blamed for some dog trait or another when it's not even clear the dog has any Lab.

No offense taken to your post. There are occasional people who take pleasure in pointing out problems with Labs. Some of these problems are real: Labs are generally food oriented and prone to obesity; and many Lab pups get destructive when left alone and bored (but this is true of many intelligent breeds, no?). Others are not real. Eg., the Lab has become the poster boy for hip dysplasia, despite the fact that the data at the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals shows that Labradors are in the middle of the pack for HD (87 breeds come out worse) . . .much lower incidence than almost all mollasser (mastiff type) breeds, most guardian dogs, the large terriers including pits and staffies . . . . even a bit lower than Goldens and labradoodles and various gun dogs. Labs are very very common and vets see all sorts of problems in Labs and Lab mixes every day. This often gets attributed to them being Labradors, when, statistically, the problem is no more common in Labradors than in dogs in general. The "stinky Lab" problem is, in most cases, a stinky dog problem that has nothing to do with being a Labrador.

Despite opinions, you don't know your dog is a Lab x. If you had posted this as "stinky pit mix" I expect you would have had a dozen people telling you that pit bulls should not stink. Can't expect newbies to understand the sensitivities of the dog world. You're fine! No need to self-censure. Newbies are not expected to tread lightly or understand everyone's foibles.

The oil on a Lab's outer coat should be enough to give a good gloss and shed water. It should NOT be oily to touch. It probably shouldn't be washed more than once a month for optimum coat condition. It should not stink. There seem to be some people who sense a doggy smell from Labs, especially when wet. If I sense such a smell, I do so subconsciously, and find it comforting.


----------

